# MBTI Types in a Horror Movie



## Superfluous (Jan 28, 2014)

MBTI Types in a horror movie:

ISTJ: The one in denial that there’s actually a killer
ISFJ: The one who calls out “Who’s there?” as if the killer will answer
ESTJ: The one who tries to tell everyone else what to do
ESFJ: The one who screams at everything
ISTP: The one who finds a really good hiding place
ISFP: The one who dies first
ESTP: The one wondering around without a flashlight
ESFP: The one who tries to hook up with the killer
INFJ: The one who knows what’s going on but no one will listen to them
ENFJ: The one who keeps saying “It’ll be ok” even though they don’t believe it
INFP: The one who sacrifices themselves
ENFP: The one who figures out who the killer is a little too late
INTJ: The one who everyone thinks is the killer
ENTJ: The one who tries to fight back but ends up dead
INTP: The one who created the monster
ENTP: The one who makes it until the end

Opinions, gifs, scenarios are welcomed! :laughing:


----------



## O_o (Oct 22, 2011)

ENTP: The one who created the monster
ISTP: The one who makes it until the end
INTP: Oblivious to the fact that there even is a monster and something is going on


----------



## Hiemal (Jan 5, 2014)

Scene - All of the types are locked inside a gigantic mansion, the killer is hiding in the shadows.

ESTJ - The one guy that takes charge and recommends that everyone should split up. Killed by the ENTJ after trying to haggle a price to leave through the window (further down).
ISTJ - The one guy who completely agrees with ESTJ's plan. ESTP kills him/her
ISFP - First dead, gets approximately 2 lines.
ISFJ - The person the ESTJ uses as bait to lure out the killer to incapacitate him. Doesn't work out.
ISTP - The killer. (I mean, who else?)
ESTP - Cracks witty jokes for comedic relief the entire time, allies with the killer "for the fun of it"
ESFP - Somehow miraculously survives the whole movie due to the fact (s)he got lost in the house exploring and the ISTP gave up trying to find him/her. 
ESFJ - The one that screams at the slightest movement, ISTP kills him/her second due to how strident and annoying the screams are.
ENTP - First person to ask why no one tried to jump out the window of the first floor to escape instead of giving up at the locked door. Breaks 4th wall thirty-thousand times.
INTP - Scribbles master-plan on how to defeat the ISTP on the walls, laying out the perfect scenario, realizes that (s)he was left alone and the ISTP had been watching him/her scribble the entire time in awe, though the ISTP still kills him/her
INFJ - "Had a bad feeling" about the trip to the house and decided to stay home.
ENFJ - Had a bad feeling, but realized that the ESFJ would be the only one left to plan social things at the place, so forced themselves to go. Killed by ISTP.
ENTJ - Realizes the entrepreneurial value of the ENTP's idea to simply go out the window, guards the closest windows to the outside and forces a toll on those trying to escape. 
INTJ - One of the last people to die in the mansion due to the fact he/she barricaded a room and waited by his/her lonesome in an effort to not be noticed, chills out with the ESTP and ISTP in the room after they broke down the barricade for awhile by entertaining them with mind games in an effort to delay the inevitable until the ESTP "accidentally" kills the INTJ out of frustration.
ENFP - Frolicking about the house aimlessly, (not a misplaced modifier) the ISTP can't bring himself to harm such an innocent, adorable being. Consequently, the ESTP ends up being killed by the ENFP in a series of coincidental accidents caused by the ENFP tripping over a rug clumsily, starting a chain reaction that caused the roof to cave in on the ESTP. ENFP cries him or herself to death for what they've done.
INFP - Loses about $300 to the ENTJ, who allows the INFP out the window. Crosses road in front of the mansion while tweeting about the whole ordeal, gets run-over by the ENTP circling back because (s)he forgot his/her house keys in the mansion. 

Total:
ENTJ - $1,300 profit. Scores $300 off the INFP, another $600 off of the ENTP coming back and leaving again, and $400 off of the ISTP and his weapon, who had the keys to the mansion pick-pocketed off of him/her by the ESTP, now lying beneath rubble. Buys the mansion, renovates it, and flips the house for an incredible profit. 
ENTP - Tells this story to everyone he meets for the rest of his life, ends up having to borrow money from the ENTJ to fix his/her car from running over the INFP, something (s)he didn't notice until (s)he saw the blood on the front of the car upon leaving the house again.
ISTP - Becomes a respectable police officer, apart of the force for another 30 years. 
ESFP - Found starved and dehydrated by the ENTJ's renovation crew in a secret compartment approximately 3-4 months after the whole ordeal.
INFJ - Lives the rest of his/her life haunted by the fact that all of his/her friends are dead. Ends up marrying the ISTP without having a clue of his/her past, though he/she is plagued with a sense that something isn't right.


----------



## Superfluous (Jan 28, 2014)

Alea_iacta_est said:


> Scene - All of the types are locked inside a gigantic mansion, the killer is hiding in the shadows.
> 
> ESTJ - The one guy that takes charge and recommends that everyone should split up. Killed by the ENTJ after trying to haggle a price to leave through the window (further down).
> ISTJ - The one guy who completely agrees with ESTJ's plan. ESTP kills him/her
> ...


Rich, absolutely rich.:laughing:


----------



## FearAndTrembling (Jun 5, 2013)

lol. love your INFJ description. This is why I don't like horror in general. It is stupid, and relies on the stupidity of the characters to work. If the movie just included INFJ, it would be over in like 10 minutes because we would have sorted all the bullshit out by then.

roud:


----------



## allanzo (Feb 6, 2014)

T^T oh gee I'm destined to die first.


----------



## SalmonSushi (Jul 3, 2016)

The Killer has arrived T_T...
:tongue:


----------

